# Plotting of Darwin Raid



## Micdrow (Jul 12, 2008)

Found this little Gem at the Australian Archives and made it into a pdf. It Plots the japanese attack for the Darwin Raid.

Enjoy


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 12, 2008)

OUTSTANDING!!!!!

Wait till Wildcat and Emac44 see this!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 12, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> OUTSTANDING!!!!!
> 
> Wait till Wildcat and Emac44 see this!



Thanks syscom3, Im hoping they have not seen this. I kinda stumbled across it today while browsing the site.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 13, 2008)

Excellent stuff Paul, thanks for posting. I have seen it but it was still worth a re-read!  The two Spitfire pilots killed were F/Sgt Lowe and F/Sgt Nichterlein both from 452 sqn.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks Micdrow, again great find! 

 to the two Spitfire pilots


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Thanks Micdrow, again great find!
> 
> to the two Spitfire pilots



Agreed!!


----------

